# Huge mistake???



## nctsnewbies (Feb 7, 2013)

My SO and I just (yesterday) purchased a time share from Festiva Hospitality Group. I felt okay about it since they weren't incredibly pushy. But then I got to reading the Better Business Bureau reviews on this company. They are rated a C-. I have heard that their Maintenance Fees won't go up, but they will charge you a special assessment above and beyond their maintenance fees that was not mentioned at all yesterday. I also heard that people are having an incredibly hard time using their website and getting to actually use their points. We need easy or not at all. I guess I would like to how to rescind this contract. I believe I have 5 days in NC. I already typed up the letter per your suggestion to someone else that came up in the search results. I'm not sure they gave us paperwork on how to rescind. I haven't been able to look yet because my packet is at home and I'm at work. They seem like a decent company with a lot of good things going for them. They just have some really poor customer service issues, and kinks I would like to see worked out before I buy from them later on maybe.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 7, 2013)

Rescind your purchase.  Do it immediately!  You only have a few days to rescind.  Read all of the documents you were given and follow the recision procedures exactly.   It would be rather unusual for them not to include the rescision procedurs but if they didn't someone smarter than me on this BBS can probably tell you what you need to do.

If you decide that you do want to buy a timeshare with that group then you can probably buy it off of ebay for $1 saving yourself huge amounts of money.

Timeshares can be wonderful things but it is almost never a good idea to buy from the developer.

Best of luck and be happy you found a way to get out before its too late.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 7, 2013)

One seller conveniently placed the all documents on a CD, not everyone brings a computer on vacation.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 7, 2013)

nctsnewbies said:


> They seem like a decent company with a lot of good things going for them. They just have some really poor customer service issues, and kinks I would like to see worked out before I buy from them later on maybe.



It's not really a matter of if FHG is a good company or not.  The issue is that almost any purchase from the developer at a timeshare presentation is way overpriced.

As Winnipisogeee stated, you can probably get the exact same thing on E-bay and elsewhere for $1 or so.

When you received the offer to attend the presentation in exchange for some sort of gift (cash, tickets, gift card, etc.), were you actually contemplating buying a timeshare?  If not, then I recommend you read these boards carefully for at least a few months and weigh all the pros and cons carefully before deciding to buy.  You may even want to consider renting first to see if timesharing will be for you.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2013)

Rescind ASAP. Not that it isn't a great deal, but at least learn about their operation in particular and timeshares in general. You wouldn't make such a major purchase with ongoing- and increasing- costs without being fully informed, so don't do it with a timeshare.

The information- including the address of where to send a rescission letter will be in the packet, but probably not prominently. Look toward the end in the small print.

You don't need anything fancy, just: I/We _________ wish to exercise our right of rescission on contract #_______ dated _______

Signed ______________ (both people who signed the original contract).

Send it certified w/return receipt.

Best wishes, and Welcome to TUG. We generally like and use our timeshares, but learn first, buy later- if at all, and buy resale.

Jim Ricks


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> It's not really a matter of if FHG is a good company or not.  The issue is that almost any purchase from the developer at a timeshare presentation is way overpriced.
> 
> As Winnipisogeee stated, you can probably get the exact same thing on E-bay and elsewhere for $1 or so.
> 
> When you received the offer to attend the presentation in exchange for some sort of gift (cash, tickets, gift card, etc.), were you actually contemplating buying a timeshare?  If not, then I recommend you read these boards carefully for at least a few months and weigh all the pros and cons carefully before deciding to buy.  You may even want to consider renting first to see if timesharing will be for you.



Pluged them into E-Bay, I did not see any of thier timeshares show up for re-sale.  The link below is their site, they indicate they are a upper end provider for timeshares.  If you like the system and the location(s) involved with your purchase, you are good to go.

http://www.festiva.travel/index.php


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 7, 2013)

Just rescind. If you really want to buy from the developer you can do it later but do it after you have time to research which system is best for you.


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 7, 2013)

If you search eBay for festiva points and look for the completed listings there were four auction. One went for $1. Two were listed at $1no bids one was listed for $43 no bids.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 7, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> *If you like the system and the location(s) involved with your purchase, you are good to go.*


 
:ignore:*The most irresponsible post of 2013*:ignore:​ 
If it was a value worth paying full price, that point would have been argued previously in Tug

To the OP (Original Poster) You only have one opportunity to rescind, but unlimited opportunities to pay full price rescind now, period. If after carefully research you still want to buy, they will be more than happy to sell you an equivalent property

Absolute nothing that was included can justify paying developers price for a timeshare


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> :ignore:*The most irresponsible post of 2013*:ignore:​
> If it was a value worth paying full price, that point would have been argued previously in Tug
> 
> To the OP (Original Poster) You only have one opportunity to rescind, but unlimited opportunities to pay full price rescind now, period. If after carefully research you still want to buy, they will be more than happy to sell you an equivalent property
> ...



I finally won a major award, thank-you.


----------



## orlando5 (Feb 7, 2013)

*festiva*

dont dont dont buy unless as ive said before you have a major supply of advil I have had a permanant headache for a month trying to sort out RCI and festiva (see my other posts ) its no joke they change rules to suit themselves lie they invented the concept.
Please take heed unless you want a lot of trouble
P.s you can have mine 
 I think





nctsnewbies said:


> My SO and I just (yesterday) purchased a time share from Festiva Hospitality Group. I felt okay about it since they weren't incredibly pushy. But then I got to reading the Better Business Bureau reviews on this company. They are rated a C-. I have heard that their Maintenance Fees won't go up, but they will charge you a special assessment above and beyond their maintenance fees that was not mentioned at all yesterday. I also heard that people are having an incredibly hard time using their website and getting to actually use their points. We need easy or not at all. I guess I would like to how to rescind this contract. I believe I have 5 days in NC. I already typed up the letter per your suggestion to someone else that came up in the search results. I'm not sure they gave us paperwork on how to rescind. I haven't been able to look yet because my packet is at home and I'm at work. They seem like a decent company with a lot of good things going for them. They just have some really poor customer service issues, and kinks I would like to see worked out before I buy from them later on maybe.


----------



## siesta (Feb 11, 2013)

Rescind immediately, and follow the instructions to a T, you can buy timeshares for pennies on the dollar, you have overpaid by THOUSANDS! Buy resale and save, check ebay, tugs marketplace, and redweek, goodluck !!


----------



## JudyS (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not impressed by Festiva. I found their system confusing, and I know of some unhappy owners. In fact, there are several nice resorts in North Carolina that I have avoided because many of their units were owned by Festiva, giving Festiva a lot of control of their Homeowners' Association. 

Rescind now. As Rent Share said, you have only one chance to rescind, but plenty of opportunity to buy the same resort later if you really want to. If you can't find specific instructions in your sales packet, send a plain letter (like the one Passepartout gave) via express mail (return receipt requested) tomorrow. Then, keep looking through your sales packet and if you find some sort of rescission form or specific rescission instructions, send that as well (also via express mail, return receipt requested). There is no harm in sending more than one letter.


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 12, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> :ignore:*The most irresponsible post of 2013*:ignore:​





lcml11 said:


> I finally won a major award, thank-you.



2013 still has a long way to go and we get some really whacked out guests here - so don't count your laurels yet!


----------



## siesta (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Pluged them into E-Bay, I did not see any of thier timeshares show up for re-sale.  The link below is their site, they indicate they are a upper end provider for timeshares.  If you like the system and the location(s) involved with your purchase, you are good to go.
> 
> http://www.festiva.travel/index.php


This is absurd advice, disregard this...


----------



## RX8 (Feb 13, 2013)

The OP is now well past the rescission date (if five days was indeed the period).  We may never know if they were successful in rescinding.

There was a previous thread on "drive by" posters.  This is what I consider to be a drive by poster.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2013)

RX8 said:


> The OP is now well past the rescission date (if five days was indeed the period).  We may never know if they were successful in rescinding.
> 
> There was a previous thread on "drive by" posters.  This is what I consider to be a drive by poster.



Maybe, but they did sign in to TUG at 5:47 this morning and didn't post anything. It's anybody's guess whether they rescinded unless they tell us.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 13, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Maybe, but they did sign in to TUG at 5:47 this morning and didn't post anything. It's anybody's guess whether they rescinded unless they tell us.



Well that is good news!  My only hope is that they SAW the advice in time!


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 13, 2013)

siesta said:


> This is absurd advice, disregard this...


 
Thank you

Has RRlongwell resurfaced as lcml11


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 13, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Thank you
> 
> Has RRlongwell resurfaced as lcml11



Glad to see I was missed.  Am still monitoring the board.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Thank you
> 
> Has RRlongwell resurfaced as lcml11



I try not to respond to the negativity of some.  However, I just want to let you know that I will try hard to uphold the high standards of rrlongwell.


----------

